# Remington 700 ?



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Im looking into building a 243win or 270win on a Remington 700 action. My question is can i go buy a cheap Rem 700 in a ADL and get the same action as say a BDL or CDL? I know it wont have the floor plate but ive never used the ones on the guns i have now. Im going to a full aluminum bedded and floated stock and im going to change the barrel to a shillin or something else. If i get a newer 700 with the 40X trigger ill use it but if its an older one without the new trigger then ill replace it. I guess what im asking is there anything else differant on the CDL or BDL thats not on the ADL?


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

The basics of the action are the same for ADL, BDL, and CDL only the presence of a floor plate or magazine make the difference. Instead of buying a new rifle for your project you might also look at the pawn shops or used gun websites for a good deal. Also Academy occasionally puts the ADL's on sale for a really good price, cheaper than what you can buy the action alone for.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wolf6151 said:


> The basics of the action are the same for ADL, BDL, and CDL only the presence of a floor plate or magazine make the difference. Instead of buying a new rifle for your project you might also look at the pawn shops or used gun websites for a good deal. Also Academy occasionally puts the ADL's on sale for a really good price, cheaper than what you can buy the action alone for.


....X2.....If you decide you don't like the trigger, take a look at Shilen triggers for the 700. The same Shilen as the great barrel/rifle maker. They have a simple drop in replacement trigger for Rems. I believe they have a "standard" at 1.5 to 3 lbs and a "competition" at 2-6 ozs. I don't shoot competition, so trigger pull and ozs. just don't go together when talking about a hunting rifle. Not for me anyway. ...It's a really nice trigger and considerably less $ than a Jewell etc. I have a Jewell on a custom .300 Win. mag and for the bench it's super. Crank up the weight a little and I'm sure it would be a fine hunter as well. But for the price, I really, really like the Shilen. 
http://www.shilen.com/productsTriggers.html


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Buy used. If you are going to rebarrel, you will likely do some upgrades to the receiver as well. The new ones will need just as much work in that regard as a well used one. 

There seems to be a ton of Rem. 700's in 30-06 floating around. They made a jillion of them, and these days, 30-06 is considered old fashion by the latest and greatest crowd.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Ernest said:


> Buy used. If you are going to rebarrel, you will likely do some upgrades to the receiver as well. The new ones will need just as much work in that regard as a well used one.
> 
> There seems to be a ton of Rem. 700's in 30-06 floating around. They made a jillion of them, and these days, 30-06 is considered old fashion by the latest and greatest crowd.


All the above seems to be great advise...if you are not really knowlegable in this field ,I suggest you contact a good gunsmith[like Charley Sisk] and contract with him for a rebuild...he may be able to furnish the action also...


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I have been looking in pawn shops for a beat up 700 and i can buy a 700 ADL at academy for $369. The cheapest i found used was a 7 mag BDL for $400 and it would need to be reblued. Im still looking for a good deal and yes i have heard about the sales on the ADL at academy but dont really want to wait. If for some reason i want a floor plate later i can get a kit from Brownells for like $139. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have a newer 700 adl synth and some bdls in wood

the adl is matte finish and after a trigger job shoots fine

look up Jewell triggers as well for a custom rig


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

coogerpop said:


> All the above seems to be great advise...if you are not really knowlegable in this field ,I suggest you contact a good gunsmith[like Charley Sisk] and contract with him for a rebuild...he may be able to furnish the action also...


....You won't go wrong with Charlie Sisk. He KNOWS how to build a serious rifle. siskguns.com He's out east of Houston in Dayton. Also MG arms is another great riflesmith. Theyr'e just across the road from Carters Country on Treaschwig in Spring.....Good luck and let us know your progress.....


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I found a pretty good deal on a 700 SPS it looks just like an ADL but the guy said its a SPS. I havent seen it in person other than a bad pic he sent me and the guy doesnt seem to know much about it. Did they replace the ADL with the SPS i cant find the ADL on Remingtons web site?


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I dont know who im going to get to do the work yet but ill look into Charlie Sisk. I think im going with a Jewell trigger. About how much is it to rebarrel and true a action? Im not looking for a 1000 yard gun but would like to hunt to 3 maybe 400 yards and shoot to 500 just for fun.


----------



## jan1 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Custom Build*

So many ways to skin this cat.
Charlie Sisk is a great gunsmith. I have one rifle that he built for me. I don't think you could put a rifle together any better. Did you say you wanted to spend $5K, or more, on gunsmith services? Unless things have changed, Charlie tends to emphasize complete builds as opposed to just trueing actions, installing triggers, or rebarreling. Like I said, things may have changed.
On the other hand, you can buy a Remington action, have it trued, rebarreled and all as sort of a piece out type job for considerably less coin. Precision Barrel Works in Hempsted can do this type of work for you at the highest level of quality. I'm sure MG Arms would love to do this for you, also. I'm sure quality would not be an issue.
For a little more caish, you might want to look at one of the Remington clone custom actions in the $800-$1100 range. Check out LongRangeHunting.com for several sources of these actions. More rigidity, different action sizes, completely trued as delivered to you.
Lastly, and least expensively, just go and buy a Remington Sendero, new or used, in short action or long action. Your likely to get an MOA shooter right out of the box. The Sendero I had in 300 Weatherby suffered nothing in accuracy, even compared to my Sisk in 300 Weatherby. Not the same bells and whistles, but, accuracy was indistinguishable.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Something else to think about;;; 700's in the calibers you mentioned will come in 2 different lengths. Short action would be for .243, .308, 7mm08 etc. The long action will be for .270, 30-06, .280 etc. You might want to decide on a caliber so you know which action length you need. There a lot of calibers for either action so if readily available ammo is a priority(such as the local mom and pop country store), you might want to consider a popular caliber like .308 or .270. That stuff is available at country gas stations, and either can be made into a fine shooting rifle. But if you are going to the trouble and expense of a custom fitted barrel/action make sure you look at alot of calibers, and make sure you always carry plenty ammo to the field.....Just some thoughts....jan1 is spot on. Custom work costs. Rem.700 Senderos are excellent rifles for the money. I don't own one but a hunting buddy does and that thing will shoot anything MOA. Some of his reloads are incredibly accurate. I've seen some of his targets and several 5 shot groups you could cover with a nickel, and this from an "out of the box" Sendero


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

It looks like i might just buy my buddys gun. He has a Rem 700 in a 257 wby mag its stainless fluted comes with leopold rings and base. He also took the wood stock off and put a $3 or $400 full aluminum beded and floated synthetic stock . It shoots 3/4in groups at a 100 yards and has only had a box of shells through it and im getting it for a couple hundred bucks cheaper than it would cost me new. I know its only been to the deer stand one time and its only maybe 6 months old. Thanks again for all the info


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

www.viperactions.com

Look at the Predator. They are one of the "clone style" actions. There is no trueing or blueprinting needed.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

One thing to consider is that a 270 Win. requires a long action and a 243 Win. normally uses a short action. I would think that you could use a long action for a 243 though. Just food for thought.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

spook jr said:


> I dont know who im going to get to do the work yet but ill look into Charlie Sisk. I think im going with a Jewell trigger. About how much is it to rebarrel and true a action? *Im not looking for a 1000 yard gun but would like to hunt to 3 maybe 400 yards and shoot to 500 just for fun*.


243 and 270 are 2 diff animals at ranges over 300, downrange energy, wind drift,, bullet drop, etc.

a buddy put a leupold mark 4 on a remmy cdl 270 and a jewell trigger , all you could ever ask for

you might also look at the tactical sps style 308's

you can put together a really nice rig and not have to "go custom " to save some $$$

work up some solid handloads for that rifle and it will prob shoot better than you can at 400 yds.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

Look at gunbroker.com they have Remington 700 factory actions for about $150 at times. If you are going to do that much mork might as well just start withthe bare action and work up. A 700 .270 is typicaly a tack driver. Mine will cut a mouse hole at 100yds, factory sporter barrel on a ADL with and adjusted factory trigger, free floated and bedded action. I think the rifle was bought for about 150 dollars and was just handed down to me over time.


----------

